# Shimano Beastmaster Feeder



## Mogqai (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe noch keine Feeder und möchte mir jetzt eine zulegen.
Ich fische in Baggerseen und kleinen Flüssen ( ca 6-8m breit ).

Hab ein Auge auf die Shimano Beastmaster Feeder 3,90m WG bis 110g´geworfen.

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/fish/products/group_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302034465&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181206&bmUID=1107288323394&bmLocale=de

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Gruß Mogqai


----------



## Ultimate (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Für deine Zwecke denke ich ist sie ausreichend. Die Beast Master Serie soll sehr stabil sein. Was soll den so ne Beast bei deinemHändler kosten???


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Ich hatte das Teil letzten Samstag bei Moritz in der Hand gehabt. Sieht gut aus 
und ist gut verarbeitet. Ich denke auch, dass es für deinen Anwendungsfall (wenn er denn so bleibt) ausreichend ist.


----------



## brandungsteufel (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Diese kannst du schon nehmen. Es gibt aber andere Rute die günstiger sind.
Zum Beispiel die von Browning oder Balzer.

MFG


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Schau dir mal die Greys Prodagy Barbel an, diese Rute hat 2 spitzen, eine als klassische Grundrute in 1,5 und 1,75 lb und die zweite Spitze ist für Feederangeln ausgelegt. Die Feederspitzen werden mitgeliefert in 2, 3 und 4 oz. Rute wird über Exori vertrieben und kostet laut Katalog 199 bzw. 219 Euronen. Ich habe die 1,5 lb für 175 € bekommen. 
http://www.greysfishing.com/products/products.php?rid=35&sec=3
das ist sie


----------



## Mogqai (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Die Rute kostet so ca. 100-110 Euro.
Hab mir auch die Hyperloop angeschaut.
Kostet ca 70 Euro.
Macht aber auch einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## sibirjak (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Hi,

Die Hyperloop Feederrute hatte ich mal, dann sehr schnell wieder verkauft. Die Rute ist zu weich, der Griff ist zu kurz, stört beim auswerfen. Dann habe ich mir Browning Federruten gekauft und bin super zufrieden.

Gruss,
sibirjak


----------



## timdeluxe (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Hallo,
habe mir letztes Jahr die Beast Master Heavy Feeder 4,20 geholt. Hat mich 100€ gekostet. Hab es keinesfalls bereut sie gekauft zu haben. Geiles Ding. Gehe damit immer im Rhein auf Barben. Die Rute hat einn kräftiges Rückrad und selbst mit 120g Futterkörbe + Füllung lassen sich präzise werfen. Die Rute ist ihr Geld wirklich wert.
Über die Verarbeitung kann ich auch nur gutes berichten, bisher keine Probleme.

Greetz Sven!


----------



## Mogqai (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Danke mal für Eure Antworten.

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Beastmaster in 3,90 m bis 150 g WG entschieden.
Hat einfach ein breiteres Spektrum.

Gruß


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*



			
				Mogqai schrieb:
			
		

> Danke mal für Eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich habe mich jetzt für die Beastmaster in 3,90 m bis 150 g WG entschieden.
> Hat einfach ein breiteres Spektrum.
> ...



Denn mal viel Spass mit dem Teil, was haste bezahlt ?


----------



## Mogqai (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

109 Euro.

Finde den Preis i.O.
Oder?

Gruß


----------



## timdeluxe (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Der Peis ist ok. Allerdings hättest Du dafür auch die 4,20m bekommen. Hat immerhin 30g mehr WG. Hab mir die grosse geholt, da der Rhein bei uns Streckenweise eine üble Stömung hat und dort die grossen Barben stehen. Aber kommt halt immer drauf an was man damit so vor hat. ;-)

Greetz Sven!


----------



## picker_man (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Hay ich habe mir vor kurzem eine shiamno beastmaster multi light feeder mit einer shimano seido 2500ra gekauft
ich konnte sie leider noch nicht testen aber sie macht einen sehr guten eindruck 
sie ist auch gut verarbeitet 

lg picker man


----------



## postfischer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Für einen Baggersee und für kleine Flüsse 6 - 8 m breit, ist die Beastmaster in der 150g Version nicht ein ein bischen zu schwer?? Da tuts doch die Medium Version wohl auch oder musst du am Fluss der 6 - 8 m Breit ist Monsterkörbe über 100g werfen????? Auch für den Baggersee brauchst du nur 20 - 30g Futterkörbe diese kann man mit einer Medium Version locker auf 60 -70m Werfen.
mfg Postfischer


----------



## postfischer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Muß ich noch loswerden, wieviel eine Angelrute kostet ist doch wurscht, es kommt immer darauf an, wieviel sie einen wert ist. Es ist auch egal von welcher Firma sie ist, wichtig ist das man damit Fische fängt.
mfg Postfischer


----------



## picker_man (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

der meinung bin ich auch, ich werde mit meiner auch von 20 bis 50 gramm körbe werfen 
ich denke damit erziehlt man auch gute weiten.

mfg pickerman


----------



## bagsta343 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

fische die beast feeder seit fast zwei jahren und die ruten sind
mehr als ihren preis wert....
für mich das non+ultra
ein traum von feederrute...

grüsse und der spass ist dir sicher...
der bagsta


----------



## picker_man (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

@baqstar343  

welche rute hasst du genau 
wg... usw 

mfg pickerman


----------



## KölnerAngler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Ich fische die Beastmaster Carp Multirange Feederrute mit WG -80gr seit 4 Jahren in Häfen und Seen.
Bin super damit zufrieden, ist super sensibel in der Bissanzeige und mit viel Rückrad.
Hab damit auch schon einen 3 Pfund Aal beim Feedern auf Brassen bezwungen.

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## picker_man (2. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

ich habe die ganz leichte feeder 
bis 70 g wg


----------



## tincatinca (28. April 2009)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Ich werde die Heavy Feeder etwas anders einsetzen, nämlich zum Zanderfischen. Meistens benötige ich (mittelgroßer Fluss, mittlere bis stärkere Strömung, meist 2-4m tief) ein 80 Gramm schweres Blei. Da der Köder Fetzen ist, habe ich folgende Frage:
*Kann man mit dieser Version( BMAXHFDR 3,96m, WG. 110g)  auch gelegentlichen Wallern Paroli bieten?*

Zum reinen Wallerfischen benutze ich was anderes... (bevor mir das geraten wird)

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## michael95 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

Fische selbst die beastmast und bin total zufrieden damit egal ob kleine rotaugen oder starke barben uder brassen in der strömung die rute ist einfach nur super


----------



## Erpel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Ich werde die Heavy Feeder etwas anders einsetzen, nämlich zum Zanderfischen. Meistens benötige ich (mittelgroßer Fluss, mittlere bis stärkere Strömung, meist 2-4m tief) ein 80 Gramm schweres Blei. Da der Köder Fetzen ist, habe ich folgende Frage:
> *Kann man mit dieser Version( BMAXHFDR 3,96m, WG. 110g)  auch gelegentlichen Wallern Paroli bieten?*
> 
> Zum reinen Wallerfischen benutze ich was anderes... (bevor mir das geraten wird)
> ...


Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Speedmaster Feeder (SMHFDR 3,96m 110g) geholt, vorher hatte ich eine Mitchel Univers 2 (3,60m 60-120g).

Hatte mir eigentlich erhofft mit der SM deutlich weiter als mit der Mitchel zu werfen, aber irgendwie finde ich sie beim Werfen recht "weich".
Könnte das vielleicht am falschen Wurfgewicht liegen (benutze meist recht große 50g Körbe), oder sollte ich beim werfen mehr "Durchziehen"?

Nen Waller habe ich (leider  ) mit den Ruten noch nicht gedrillt, aber recht Große Brassen, was mit der SM deutlich "Feinfühliger" ging als mit der Mitchel:m. 
Brassen sind kein vergleich zu einem Waller, aber das "Rückrad der SM hatte auf jeden Fall noch genügend Reserven, was bei der BM nicht anders sein wird, denke ich|kopfkrat.

Kennt jemand eigentlich eine funktionierende Alternative zum Schnurclip beim Auswerfen?
Mich stört daran nur das man nicht schnur geben kann wenn zb doch mal ein Waller  beist.

MFG |wavey:


----------



## DYNABLASTER (29. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Feeder*

ja, du kannst einen Gumishlauf/ring auf die Spule draufpappen, und wenn du ausgeworfen hast, nimmst die Gummi runter LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------

